# Best Full-grain Leather Belts



## atdegs (Apr 6, 2017)

Just wondering if anybody has any suggestions for high quality full-grain leather belts. I have a Jack Foster watch strap that I like, and saw they make some nice looking Chromexcel belts for $85, but I really don't know anything about it. Not looking for anything elaborate, just something that can go with a plaid shirt or other casual button-downs.


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

I love my Saddleback leather tow belt

https://www.saddlebackleather.com/leather-tow-belt


----------



## TheHans (May 16, 2015)

I ordered one from this gentleman:
Narragansett Leathers - Handcrafted Leather Goods - Home Page

Easy to do business with, bespoke, quality materials, incredibly affordable. I've worn mine every day for two years and it looks brand new.


----------



## Anatoly (May 22, 2010)

Montblanc for dressy. Saddleback for everyday...


----------



## Rivarama (Mar 31, 2016)

For casual belts I really like hand braided Kangaroo belts from Badgery Belts. You can get them on Amazon (depending on what kind of restrictions your state has). They are really strong and thin so they are quite comfortable. The quality is as good as the much more expensive ones from RM Williams.

Badgery Belts

For higher end belts I like Zonkey Boot. They are all hand stitched and for the quality I have yet to see anything that comes close for the price.

https://zonkeyboot.com/product-category/belts/


----------



## LARufCTR (Dec 21, 2017)

Frye....


----------



## bwvan (Dec 20, 2016)

www.shopfrancisedward.com


----------



## ssmith6 (Jan 4, 2018)

I love a beltman. they look great and provide the stability for a gun if you're into that stuff


----------



## drivel (Feb 18, 2018)

The last belt you'll ever need to buy:
https://www.bullhidebelts.com

Get one in black, one in brown, set for life. They have more exotic stuff, too. But the durability is insane.


----------



## Ten-Ten (Feb 6, 2014)

This shop is local. The belts are hand made. I'll get fat before I wear it out. And I'm not getting fat anytime soon.
https://agcustomgunleather.com/
It's not a soft leather belt.


----------



## WatchBill (Dec 19, 2010)

Martin Dingman, made in USA!!


----------



## Tsujigiri (Nov 28, 2008)

I do like Saddleback for casual belts. One that I haven't seen mentioned for more formal belts is Equus:

Equus Leather :: Handmade Leather Belts and Accessories

They use English bridle leather that's particularly smooth and custom make each order to your specifications. They have a pretty good selection of buckles and will work with you to get you what you want. On one belt that I ordered I wanted the buckle in pewter instead of the brass that was offered on the site, and they were happy to cast one to fit the request.


----------



## Semper Jeep (Jan 11, 2013)

^ I've always heard really good things about Equus Leather's belts.

I have a couple dress belts from Farnese that I've had for a couple years and been very happy with. I have some more casual belts from Rancourt that have proven to be indestructible. Rancourt offers some of their belts in shell cordovan which should last you forever and develop a nice patina over time. I've got one that I've been wearing for about 6 or 7 years now but sadly I think I need to order a new one... I think somebody has been sneaking into my room at night and slowly shortening my belt over the past year or so.


----------



## atdegs (Apr 6, 2017)

Ha! I'm sure that's a common problem, I'll check those out. The affordable forum has a strap exchange, maybe we should start a belt exchange to pass down belts when we've, er..., when we're done with them.



Semper Jeep said:


> ^ I've always heard really good things about Equus Leather's belts.
> 
> I have a couple dress belts from Farnese that I've had for a couple years and been very happy with. I have some more casual belts from Rancourt that have proven to be indestructible. Rancourt offers some of their belts in shell cordovan which should last you forever and develop a nice patina over time. I've got one that I've been wearing for about 6 or 7 years now but sadly I think I need to order a new one... I think somebody has been sneaking into my room at night and slowly shortening my belt over the past year or so.


----------



## WatchHound007 (Dec 12, 2009)

I like Galco belts, made in USA and superb quality. They are the same people that make the gun holsters.


----------



## sashko (Apr 20, 2011)

try etsy, some fantastic crafts people on there, especially from Russia interestingly


----------



## Vuldric (Jan 7, 2021)

Seconding Etsy, especially for basic designs. I've found some of my most surprising quality pieces there.


----------



## Ulsterman1547 (Mar 22, 2009)

I swear by Hanks Belts.


----------



## Herb1953 (Apr 3, 2020)

Fennells of Lexington, KY. I have two.


----------



## LAWatchGuy20 (Aug 12, 2020)

I second Martin Dingman


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CadillacRich (Nov 2, 2019)

Craft and Lore Mountain belt Mountain Belt Russet


----------



## LAWatchGuy20 (Aug 12, 2020)

Any alligator recs?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Caterpillar Guy (Apr 30, 2021)

Hanks x2


----------

